# Goodnight Kevin <3



## chloe201392 (Jan 13, 2016)

My beautiful Kevin was put to sleep a week ago now.. I'm absolutely heartbroken. We found him loose in a dog walking field 3 months ago and took him in. He was such a character and it was like he'd always been part of our family. He loved coming into the house and lying on my bed or watching TV on the back of the sofa. The vet said it was likely to be something that had developed before we had him that made him sick, he got sick so quickly and was thrashing his body about screaming. I syringe fed him, gave him his meds and spent nights not sleeping properly just to keep an eye on him. I don't know how it happened or why, I'm glad he's free of pain now but this missing him isnt getting any easier. &#128148;&#128542; 

View attachment 1452725353923.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 15, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, he was such a cute little bunny. All we can do is give them our best and love them as much as they love us.


----------



## Klelia_Jerry (Jan 16, 2016)

So sorry for your loss 
Binky free Kevin


----------

